# 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL frames



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

Are these bottom brackets BB86?


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

Yup bb86.


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

thanks


----------

